

Show HN: Don't waste hours on Google Analytics again - RandomMaker
http://webplio.com

======
dalerus
Looks nice! I don't know about the don't waste hours issue. I am more
concerned about generating reports that my clients can understand easily.

Looking forward to trying it out.

------
gk1
I watched the video and all the data shown is visible in GA within a few
clicks, not "hours" as the video claims. If that's too much, you can also
create a custom dashboard in GA that shows all this in a single glance.

This is just another pretty UI on top of the GA API, from what I can tell.

~~~
RandomMaker
The approach we are taking is consolidating a lot of the data that Google
Analytics provides you into scores. These are found throughout the dashboard
and reports, which give you a gauge to go off of for optimizing. This is
opposed to exporting all of the data manually and creating your own algorithms
to discover new opportunities and figure out what needs to be tweaked, which
we've found people do.

The scores and the way the reports are laid out save you time because of
consolidation and at a glance views. We have plans for even more powerful
features that allow you to manipulate data even further which Google Analytics
is not capable of too.

------
Mandatum
A little offtopic, weird they chose to keep the URL at: www.domain.tld,
domain.tld even redirects to www

~~~
lotyrin
[http://www.yes-www.org/why-use-www/](http://www.yes-www.org/why-use-www/)

Not that I have strong opinions on the matter, but this is the go-to resource
for that side.

------
dvcc
The 'Live Chat' link does nothing as of now just so you know!

------
no_future
>3-D buttons that don't actually depress when I click on them

0/10 closed the page

~~~
Mandatum
Haha, they seem to be working (although a little choppy) in Chrome. However
their hover is set to opacity, so on the main "Watch Video" button it becomes
transparent rather than just changing to a lighter colour.

